# oxwall help



## Dblanchard1278

Hello all

I need some help with some software for a social networking like fb and myspace. My friend and I decided to take out fb and myspace by making our own with better features and less glitches. I got this software called oxwall Oxwall - Free Community Software | Open Source Social Networking Software and I can't find instructions on how to install it. I know some html and I'm learning php, c++, vb, and java. Books and the web can do wonders for the determined. I'm starting small and will expand as I go cause I have big ideas on what things I'd like to have it do and the software is editable since its open source. I'd mention the features but I don't want it taken by any one and they are really good ideas.


----------



## Laxer

You provide the link but don't offer the features?

1 click later, oh look features 

I will help you install it, let me know what step you are at.


----------



## Dblanchard1278

well I installed it or uploaded all the files to the main directory of the page and pretty much stuck there at the oment.


----------



## Laxer

I have never installed this before so i will just give it a go 

Have you already set DB rights?


----------



## Dblanchard1278

which files? or is that on everything there?


----------



## Laxer

So am i assuming right that all you have done is extracted the folder and uploaded it to your site?


----------



## Laxer

Here is this if you don't want my step by step: install:manual [Oxwall Software Wiki]


----------



## Dblanchard1278

I'll take all info I can get, best to have several ideas if some things don't match with eachother.


----------



## Laxer

I read through the tutorial and everything seems straight forward, if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## Dblanchard1278

Ok thanks for the help, I tryed to search but never found the wiki link, that helps a bunch. Thanks.


----------



## Laxer

were you able to get everything set up properly?


----------



## Dblanchard1278

Not yet, I have these two free sites 1 Free Web Hosting, Free Templates, Free Tutorials and More - Zymic
2 000webhost.com Members Area

I set up the data base as they said and couldn't get it to work I've tried OxWall, Myownspace, and Dolphin. And nothing is working well, Oxwall and Myownspace won't work at all and there are no good directions for either on what to really do. For instance with oxwall there are two packages or zips files its contained in. One is an update and the other is the first release, do I copy the contnse of the update zip to my web site? Do I need to rename the install file to something like .php or what? There is no etention on the file and just says file.

What kind of permissions do I set for these files? I want to modify the site after I get things running so I'm kinda looking at using ox wall or my ownspace to do it but myownspace seems to be filled with crap and the directions are not great. 

Here is what I mean


> ===v8.2=========================================================================
> MyOWNForge
> ================================================================================
> **September 2007 release / MORE FEATURES = MORE FUN**
> 0-PRESENTATION
> MYOWNSPACE is a ******* version of Social Software similar to Myspace .
> It is 100% homemade piece of software built on php/GPL..
> 
> 1-INSTALLATION
> *Upload all files in 'www' folder to your server
> *CHMOD 777 all folders including 'myown...'
> *edit login.inc.php and put your $host
> *you can edit the adverts in '/myownad/config.php'
> *you can edit the recommends in front page in '/myownrecommend.php'
> *you can edit the banners in the user pages in '/myownbanners.php'
> *edit parameters for the CLUSTERMAP(tm) and GeoVISIT(tm) in '/header.php
> 
> 2-VERSION 0.82
> *better CAPTCHA
> *better admin
> *better comment
> *better ad service
> 
> 3-CONTACT
> insults, comments, questions, feature request are welcome!
> <[email protected]>


any idea's


----------



## Laxer

I think Oxwell would work well.

If you are starting a project i highly suggest buying a host. I know most hosts run around $50 a year for a medium level plan.

To get Oxwell up and running you will need to create the user and database then add them during the installation process.

Edit:

to Answer your question you set 7-7-7 permissions for the file.

this is full read and write access.


----------



## Dblanchard1278

ok, I;ll give it a try and see what happens, what do I do with the install file? And what about the update folder or files in the update package? I'll get a paid site but I want to give this a test run on a small scale for now.


----------



## Laxer

i don't think you should have to worry about the update it should be fine.

As for you install i believe you just point your browser to:

yourdomain.com/install and proceed through the steps.

after you are done it may have you delete the folder.


----------



## Dblanchard1278

Well I finally have given up on using that software, well untill I get a paid site to use it on cause the free one is missing something. I did get the files to work but the server just doesn't support the software.Oh well, I can find some others for free like dolphin for my facebook take down plan, my whole goal is a well informed socail network with freedome of expression. I have lots of plans and so far I made better progress on the tech center part of it, I got the idea from being here. A lot of people are completly un informed when it comes to tech. Any ways I have a question about the instructions I posted from the readme file of the myownspace social network software in post# 17.

Does that make any scence to you? Cause i'm confused about what it wants me to do after chmodding the files. Here is the php code from the file it said to add mi info to


> <?
> $host="http://myownspace.fr";
> $admin_mail="[email protected]";
> 
> //if (($_SERVER['SERVER_NAME']=="myownspace.fr")||($_SERVER['SERVER_NAME']=="www.myownspace.fr"))
> //{
> /*
> ***************************************************************************
> Script name: Obie Quick Authentication script (one user version)
> Version: 1.0
> Date: 12 March 2003
> Author: Minh Nguyen Duong - ObieWebsite
> 
> This Software is FREE and can be modified
> and redistributed under the condition that
> the copyright and information above stays
> intact and with the script.
> 
> If you redistribute any Obie's script, please link back
> to ObieWebsite
> 
> For more information about GNU(GPL), please visit The GNU Operating System
> 
> USAGE:*********************************************************************
> Paste code below all pages that require authentication
> 
> ==========start=code=======>
> include "PATH_TO/quickauth.php"; //in VERY TOP OF THE HEAD OF your PHP pages
> //Other code
> if( checkauth() ) {
> //If not authorize, it returns value FALSE and NOT print the login box
> }
> if( checklogin() ) {
> //If not authorize, it prints the login box and returns FALSE
> }
> 
> authcontrolbar(); //Your control bar for logging out, changing new password. Can be placed anywhere in a pages.
> <========end=code===========
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> Control Panel has logging out and encryted account generator function.
> You can enter the CP manually:
> 
> -Control Panel (Logging out and Changing new account function) : quickauth.php?auth=quickauthcp
> or you can add the Control Bar to anywhere in a page as the function: authcontrolbar();
> -Loging out: quickauth.php?auth=logout
> -New username/password generator: quickauth.php?auth=generateform
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> Default account (if you forget your password):
> $my_username="admin";
> $my_password="c3284d0f94606de1fd2af172aba15bf3";
> 
> ***************************************************************************
> */
> 
> //*********************CONFIGURATIONS**************************************
> 
> //$my_username="admin"; //Your username
> 
> //$my_password="c3284d0f94606de1fd2af172aba15bf3"; //Your ecrypted password (generator in Control Panel)
> 
> $cookiename="myownspace";
> 
> $lifetime=1;
> 
> /*
> **********************ENCRYPTING EMPRESSION*******************************
> ***You can build your own Empression by using md5() or crypt() function***
> **************************************************************************
> */
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> function encr($s){
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> $s=md5(md5($s)); //The crypting empression here
> return $s;
> }
> include "myownusers.php";
> $cryptinstall="./classes/crypt/cryptographp.fct.php";
> include $cryptinstall;
> //**************************PLEASE DO NOT CHANGE BELOW********************
> 
> if ($_POST['auth']=='login'&&(($_SERVER['SERVER_NAME']=="myownspace.fr")||($_SERVER['SERVER_NAME']=="www.myownspace.fr"))){
> $user=clean($_POST['user']);
> $pass=encr(clean($_POST['pass']));
> $checkauth=FALSE;
> $cookielifetime=time() + $lifetime*3600;
> $rawuser=$user;
> $rawpass=$pass;
> $cookievalue="$rawuser|$rawpass|";
> for ($i=1;$i<=count($myown_user);$i++){
> $my_username=$myown_user[$i]['login'];
> $my_password=$myown_user[$i]['pass'];
> if($user==$my_username && $pass==$my_password) { $checkauth=TRUE; break; }
> }
> if($checkauth==FALSE) errormessage("Your username or password is not correct");
> else {
> setcookie($cookiename,$cookievalue,$cookielifetime);
> //$url = $_SERVER['REQUEST_URI'] ."?" .$refurl;*
> ///user is online!
> $string="$user-".mktime()."\n";
> $fp = fopen ("useronline.php", "a");
> fwrite($fp,$string);
> fclose ($fp);
> /////////// GO to member zone!
> $url="members.php";
> header("Location: $url");
> }
> }
> 
> if ($_POST['auth']=='signup'&&(chk_crypt($_POST['code']))){
> $conf_file="myownusers.php";
> $user=clean($_POST['user']);
> $pass=encr(clean($_POST['pass']));
> $repass=encr(clean($_POST['repass']));
> $checkauth=FALSE;
> $email=clean($_POST['email']);
> $reemail=clean($_POST['reemail']);
> $country=$_POST['country'];
> //echo "**".$user."**".$pass."**".$repass."**".$email."**".$reemail;
> if($user!=""&&$pass!=""&&$pass==$repass&&$email!=""&&$email==$reemail){
> //echo"*";
> $cookielifetime=time() + $lifetime*3600;
> $rawuser=$user;
> $rawpass=$pass;
> $cookievalue="$rawuser|$pass|";
> $code='<?php $myown_user=array(';
> 
> for ($i=1;$i<=count($myown_user);$i++)
> {
> 
> $my_username=$myown_user[$i]['login'];
> $my_password=$myown_user[$i]['pass'];
> $my_email=$myown_user[$i]['email'];
> $my_country=$myown_user[$i]['country'];
> if($my_username==$rawuser) {$checkauth=FALSE;errormessage("Username allready exists!");break;}
> else{
> $code.='"'.$i.'" => array
> ("login"=>"'.$my_username.'",
> "pass"=>"'.$my_password.'",
> "email"=>"'.$my_email.'",
> "country"=>"'.$my_country.'"),';
> }
> $checkauth=TRUE;}
> $code.='"'.$i.'" => array
> ("login"=>"'.$rawuser.'",
> "pass"=>"'.$rawpass.'",
> "email"=>"'.$email.'",
> "country"=>"'.$country.'")); ?>';
> 
> }
> 
> if ($checkauth==FALSE) errormessage("Your username or password is not correct");
> else {
> echo '<H1>Welcome to MyOwnSpace, '.$rawuser.'</H1><br>';
> $fp = @fopen ($conf_file, "w");
> fwrite($fp,$code);
> fclose ($fp);
> echo '<H4>You are now registered!</H4><br>Enter <a href="myownadmin.php">MyOwnSpace Admin</a> to start building your Network!!';
> ///CONFIRMATION EMAIL
> $message="Hi ".$rawuser." -- Thanks for joining MyOwnSpace!\r\n
> \r\n
> Here's your account info for logging in:\n
> \r\n
> E-mail: ".$email."\r\n
> Password: ".$_POST['pass']."\r\n
> \r\n
> Keep it secret. Keep it safe.\r\n
> ======================\r\n
> \r\n
> And don't forget to invite your friends!";
> $to = $email;
> $subject = 'Welcome to MyOwnSpace!';
> $from = '"MyOwnSpace"<'.$admin_mail.'>';
> $headers = 'From: '.$from . "\r\n" .
> 'Reply-To: '.$from. "\r\n" .
> 'Bcc: '.$from . "\r\n" .
> 'X-Mailer: myOwnSpace/';
> 
> mail($to, $subject, $message, $headers);
> 
> }
> }
> 
> if ($_GET['auth']=='logout'){
> setcookie($cookiename,"",time()-$lifetime*3600);
> $url="home.php";
> header("Location: $url");
> }
> 
> 
> $ma=explode("|",$_COOKIE[$cookiename]);
> $rawuser=$ma[0];$rawpass=$ma[1];
> /************************************************************************
> GENERATE PASSWORD
> ***********************************************************************/
> function generatePassword ($length = 8)
> {
> // start with a blank password
> $password = "";
> // define possible characters
> $possible = "0123456789bcdfghjkmnpqrstvwxyz";
> // set up a counter
> $i = 0;
> // add random characters to $password until $length is reached
> while ($i < $length) {
> // pick a random character from the possible ones
> $char = substr($possible, mt_rand(0, strlen($possible)-1), 1);
> // we don't want this character if it's already in the password
> if (!strstr($password, $char)) {
> $password .= $char;
> $i++;
> }
> }
> // done!
> return $password;
> }
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> function loginbox(){
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> global $QUERY_STRING;
> print("
> <style>
> .obietext {font-family: Arial; font-size: 11pt; font-weight: normal;}
> </style>
> <div align=center class=obietext>
> You have not loged in yet<br><br>
> <table border=0 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=4 bgcolor=#AED0F2>
> <tr><td bgcolor=white>
> <form method=POST action=login.inc.php>
> <input type=hidden name=auth value=login>
> <input type=hidden name=refurl value=".$QUERY_STRING.">
> <table width=100% border=0 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=4 class=obietext>
> <tr><td width=99% bgcolor=#F0F0F0>Username</td><td width=1% bgcolor=#F0F0F0><input type=text size=10 name=user></td></tr>
> <tr><td width=99% bgcolor=#F0F0F0>Password</td><td width=1% bgcolor=#F0F0F0><input type=password size=10 name=pass></td></tr>
> </table>
> <input type=submit value=\"Login\"> *<font size=1>Require COOKIE enabled</font>
> </td></tr>
> </form></table></div>
> <p align=right class=obietext>Authentication Script by <a href=http://obiewebsite.sourceforge.net target=_blank>Quick AUTH</a></p>");
> }
> function errormessage($mess){
> include"header.php";
> print("<p align=center><font color=red>$mess</font></p>");
> include"footer.php";
> }
> function loged($u){
> global $QUERY_STRING;
> $refurl=str_replace("&","^",$_SERVER["QUERY_STRING"]);
> $refurl=str_replace("=","~",$refurl);
> print("<div align=left style=\"border: solid 1 gray;\"> <table class=\"text\" bgcolor=\"#037bd1\" width=\"570\">
> <tbody><tr>
> 
> <td><font color=\"#ffffff\">Loged as <b><a href=/".$u.">".$u."</a></b>
> <small>(<a style='color:#ffffff;' onmouseout=\"this.style.color = 'white';\" onmouseover=\"this.style.color
> = 'red';\" href=\"login.inc.php?auth=logout\">Logout</a>)</small> | <a style='color:#ffffff;' onmouseout=\"this.style.color = 'white';\" onmouseover=\"this.style.color
> = 'red';\" href=\"members.php\">My Own ADMIN!</a> | <a style='color:#ffffff;' onmouseout=\"this.style.color = 'white';\" onmouseover=\"this.style.color
> = 'red';\" href=\"myownad.php\">My Own Ads!</a></font> | <a style='color:#ffffff;' onmouseout=\"this.style.color = 'white';\" onmouseover=\"this.style.color
> = 'red';\" href=\"myownnews.php?go=".$u."\">My Own NEWS!</a><font color=red><small>(NEW)</small></font></font>
> </td></tr></tbody></table><br><hr>");
> }
> 
> //**************************MAIN FUNCTIONS*******************************************************
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> function checkauth(){
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> $checklogin=FALSE;
> global $rawuser;
> global $rawpass;
> include "myownusers.php";
> //echo $rawuser."/".$rawpass;
> $i=0;
> foreach($myown_user as $k)
> //for ($i=1;$i<=count($myown_user);$i++)
> {
> $i++;
> $my_username=$k['login'];//echo "##:".$my_username;
> $my_password=$k['pass'];
> if($my_username==$rawuser && $my_username !="" && $my_password!="" && $my_password==$rawpass && rawuser!="" && rawpass!="")
> {$checklogin=TRUE;break;}
> }
> return $checklogin;
> }
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> function checklogin(){
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> if(!checkauth()) {
> loginbox();
> return FALSE;
> }
> else return TRUE;
> }
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> function authcontrolbar(){
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> global $rawuser;
> if(checkauth()) loged($rawuser);
> }
> 
> //************************END*******************************************************************
> ////////// NEW PASSSWORD if lost
> if ($_POST['auth']=='lost'){
> include "myownusers.php";
> $code='<?php $myown_user=array(';
> $password=generatePassword();
> for($i=1;$i<=count($myown_user);$i++)
> {
> $my_username=$myown_user[$i]['login'];
> $my_password=$myown_user[$i]['pass'];
> $my_email=$myown_user[$i]['email'];
> $my_country=$myown_user[$i]['country'];
> if($myown_user[$i]['login']==$_POST['user']){
> $code.='"'.$i.'" => array
> ("login"=>"'.$my_username.'",
> "pass"=>"'.encr($password).'",
> "email"=>"'.$my_email.'",
> "country"=>"'.$my_country.'"),';
> $email=$my_email;
> $login=$my_username;
> $user_found=1;
> }
> else{
> $code.='"'.$i.'" => array
> ("login"=>"'.$my_username.'",
> "pass"=>"'.$my_password.'",
> "email"=>"'.$my_email.'",
> "country"=>"'.$my_country.'"),';
> }
> }
> $code.=');?>';
> if($user_found!=1) errormessage("this is not a valid user name");
> else{
> writeTXT("myownusers.php",$code);
> ///CONFIRMATION EMAIL
> $message="Hi ".$login." -- Thanks for using MyOwnSpace!\r\n\r\n Here's your account info for logging in:\n\r\n
> E-mail: ".$email."\r\n
> Login: ".$login."\r\n
> Password: ".$password."\r\n\r\n
> Keep it secret. Keep it safe.\r\n
> ======================\r\n\r\n
> And don't forget to invite your friends!";
> $to = $email;
> $subject = 'MyOwnPassword Reminder!';
> $headers = 'From: "MyOwnSpace"<'.$admin_mail.'>' . "\r\n" .
> 'Reply-To: [email protected]' . "\r\n" .
> 'Bcc: "MyOwnSpace"<'.$admin_mail.'>' . "\r\n" .
> 'X-Mailer: myOwnSpace/';
> mail($to, $subject, $message, $headers);
> $message= "A new password has been sent to your email contact(".$email.")";
> errormessage($message);
> }
> }
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> function clean($string){
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> if (get_magic_quotes_gpc()) {
> $string = stripslashes($string);
> }
> //addslashes($string);
> //$string = str_replace(array("<",">"),array("&lt;","&gt;"),$string);
> // fix &entitiy\n;
> 
> $string = preg_replace('#(&\#*\w+)[\s\r\n]+;#U',"$1;",$string);
> //$string = @html_entity_decode($string, ENT_QUOTES, "UTF-8");
> $string = htmlspecialchars($string, ENT_QUOTES);
> 
> // remove any attribute starting with "on" or xmlns
> $string = preg_replace('#(<[^>]+[\s\r\n\"\'])(on|xmlns)[^>]*>#iU',"$1>",$string);
> // remove javascript: and vbscript: protocol
> $string = preg_replace('#([a-z]*)[\s\r\n]*=[\s\n\r]*([\`\'\"]*)[\\s\n\r]*j[\s\n\r]*a[\s\n\r]*v[\s\n\r]*a[\s\n\r]*s[\s\n\r]*c[\s\n\r]*r[\s\n\r]*i[\s\n\r]*p[\s\n\r]*t[\s\n\r]*:#iU','$1=$2nojavascript...',$string);
> $string = preg_replace('#([a-z]*)[\s\r\n]*=([\'\"]*)[\s\n\r]*v[\s\n\r]*b[\s\n\r]*s[\s\n\r]*c[\s\n\r]*r[\s\n\r]*i[\s\n\r]*p[\s\n\r]*t[\s\n\r]*:#iU','$1=$2novbscript...',$string);
> //<span style="width: expression(alert('Ping!'));"></span>
> // only works in ie...
> $string = preg_replace('#(<[^>]+)style[\s\r\n]*=[\s\r\n]*([\`\'\"]*).*expression[\s\r\n]*\([^>]*>#iU',"$1>",$string);
> $string = preg_replace('#(<[^>]+)style[\s\r\n]*=[\s\r\n]*([\`\'\"]*).*s[\s\n\r]*c[\s\n\r]*r[\s\n\r]*i[\s\n\r]*p[\s\n\r]*t[\s\n\r]*:*[^>]*>#iU',"$1>",$string);
> //remove namespaced elements (we do not need them...)
> $string = preg_replace('#</*\w+:\w[^>]*>#i',"",$string);
> //remove really unwanted tags
> 
> do {
> $oldstring = $string;
> $string = preg_replace('#</*(style|script|object|iframe|frame|frameset|ilayer|layer|bgsound|title|base)[^>]*>#i',"",$string);
> } while ($oldstring != $string);
> 
> return $string;
> }
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> function cleanhtml($string){
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> if (get_magic_quotes_gpc()) {
> $string = stripslashes($string);
> }
> //addslashes($string);
> //$string = str_replace(array("<",">"),array("&lt;","&gt;"),$string);
> // fix &entitiy\n;
> 
> #$string = preg_replace('#(&\#*\w+)[\s\r\n]+;#U',"$1;",$string);
> #$string = @html_entity_decode($string, ENT_QUOTES, "UTF-8");
> #$string = htmlspecialchars($string, ENT_QUOTES);
> 
> // remove any attribute starting with "on" or xmlns
> $string = preg_replace('#(<[^>]+[\s\r\n\"\'])(on|xmlns)[^>]*>#iU',"$1>",$string);
> // remove javascript: and vbscript: protocol
> $string = preg_replace('#([a-z]*)[\s\r\n]*=[\s\n\r]*([\`\'\"]*)[\\s\n\r]*j[\s\n\r]*a[\s\n\r]*v[\s\n\r]*a[\s\n\r]*s[\s\n\r]*c[\s\n\r]*r[\s\n\r]*i[\s\n\r]*p[\s\n\r]*t[\s\n\r]*:#iU','$1=$2nojavascript...',$string);
> $string = preg_replace('#([a-z]*)[\s\r\n]*=([\'\"]*)[\s\n\r]*v[\s\n\r]*b[\s\n\r]*s[\s\n\r]*c[\s\n\r]*r[\s\n\r]*i[\s\n\r]*p[\s\n\r]*t[\s\n\r]*:#iU','$1=$2novbscript...',$string);
> //<span style="width: expression(alert('Ping!'));"></span>
> // only works in ie...
> $string = preg_replace('#(<[^>]+)style[\s\r\n]*=[\s\r\n]*([\`\'\"]*).*expression[\s\r\n]*\([^>]*>#iU',"$1>",$string);
> $string = preg_replace('#(<[^>]+)style[\s\r\n]*=[\s\r\n]*([\`\'\"]*).*s[\s\n\r]*c[\s\n\r]*r[\s\n\r]*i[\s\n\r]*p[\s\n\r]*t[\s\n\r]*:*[^>]*>#iU',"$1>",$string);
> //remove namespaced elements (we do not need them...)
> $string = preg_replace('#</*\w+:\w[^>]*>#i',"",$string);
> //remove really unwanted tags
> 
> do {
> $oldstring = $string;
> $string = preg_replace('#</*(style|script|object|iframe|frame|frameset|ilayer|layer|bgsound|title|base)[^>]*>#i',"",$string);
> } while ($oldstring != $string);
> 
> return $string;
> }
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> function lastusers($n){
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> include "config.php";
> $face="/images/unknown.gif";
> $code='';
> for($i=count($myspace);$i>(count($myspace)-$n);$i--)
> {
> $pic[$i]=$myspace[$i]['image'];
> $artiste[$i]=$myspace[$i]['artiste'];
> $title[$i]=$myspace[$i]['title'];
> $urll[$i]=$myspace[$i]['pls'.$i.''];
> $contact[$i]=$myspace[$i]['contact'];
> $web[$i]=$myspace[$i]['web'];
> $def[$i]=$myspace[$i]['def'];
> $label[$i]=$myspace[$i]['label'];
> if($pic[$i]==""||$pic[$i]=="http://") $pic[$i]=$face;
> $date[$i]=$myspace[$i]['date'];
> $code.='<tr><td width="110">
> <p class="plan_monthly_price" style="padding-left: 5px;"><span class="currency_sign">></span>'.$artiste[$i].'</p>
> <p class="plan_price_per_month">'.$label[$i].'</p> <br>
> <center><img src="'.$pic[$i].'" width="80" title="'.$title[$i].'!">
> <b><br><img src="images/red_arr.jpg" width="8" height="7">
> <a class="small" href="http://myownspace.fr/'.$i.'">CHECK NOW!</a></b>
> </center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td>
> <td width="235" align="left">
> <img src="images/bullet_white.gif" width="9" height="9"> '.$def[$i].'<br><br>
> </td></tr>';
> }
> return $code;
> }
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> function showmyblog($userid,$artiste,$blogid){
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> $conf_file="myownblog/blog.".$userid.".php";
> if (file_exists($conf_file)){
> include $conf_file;
> $nbblog=count($myownblog);
> }
> else $nbblog=0;
> if($blogid==""||$blogid=="last") {$blogid=$nbblog;$nb=1;}
> if($blogid=="all") {$blogid=$nbblog;$nb=$blogid;}
> $code= '<br><!--BOX LATEST BLOG-->
> 
> <table align="center" bgcolor="#ffcc99" border="1" bordercolor="#ffcc99" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="435">
> <tbody><tr>
> <td bgcolor="#ffcc99" height="17" width="435"><span class="orangetext15">'.$artiste.'\'s Latest Blog Entry</span></td>
> </tr>';
> if($nbblog>0){
> for ($x=$blogid;$x>($blogid-$nb);$x--){
> $txtfile="myownblog/blog.".$userid.".".$x.".txt";
> $code.='<tr valign="top"><td border="0" bordercolor="#000000" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="435">
> <small>['.$myownblog[$x]['date'].']</small><br>
> <b>'.$myownblog[$x]['titre'].'</b>
> <p>
> 
> '.file_get_contents($txtfile).'</p>
> </td></tr>';}
> 
> $code.='<tr><td colspan="4" bgcolor="#ffffff">
> <a href="showmyownblog.php?go='.$userid.'&viewall=1" class="redlink">View All of '.$artiste.'\'s Post..</a>
> <br><br></td></tbody></table>';
> }
> else $code.='<tr valign="top"><td border="0" bordercolor="#000000" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="435">
> <tr><td colspan="4" bgcolor="#ffffff">
> [No Blog Entrie!]<br><a href="myownblog.php?go='.$_GET['go'].'">Create Your Own Blog</a><br>
> <br><br></td></tbody></table>';
> 
> return($code);
> }
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> function writeTXT($filename,$somecontent){
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//
> // Assurons nous que le fichier est accessible en Ã©criture
> if (!file_exists($filename)) {
> @fopen($filename, "w");
> chmod ($filename, 0777);}
> if (is_writable($filename)) {
> 
> // c'est lÃ que $somecontent sera placÃ©
> if (!$handle = fopen($filename, 'w')) {
> echo "Impossible d'ouvrir le fichier";
> exit;
> }
> 
> // Ecrivons quelque chose dans notre fichier.
> if (fwrite($handle, $somecontent) === FALSE) {
> echo "Impossible d'Ã©crire dans le fichier";
> exit;
> }
> 
> echo ".";
> 
> fclose($handle);
> 
> }
> else echo "Le fichier n'est pas accessible en Ã©criture.";
> 
> }
> //}else echo $_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'];
> 
> // USE THIS FUNCTION TO USE AUTOMATICALLY LinkExtractor CLASS
> require( "classes/LinkExtractor.class.php" );
> 
> function linkExtractor( $what, $url = false ) {
> // andr3a 18/06/2004 [ HTML5 ]
> 
> // linkExtractor( $string_url_or_file [, true/false ] )
> // true if $string_or_url is an url or a file
> // false or anything if is a string
> 
> $myLinks = &new LinkExtractor();
> if( $url == false ) {
> $myLinks->parseString( $what );
> }
> elseif( $url == true ) {
> if( $myLinks->parseUrl( $what ) == false ) {
> return false;
> }
> }
> return $myLinks->getLinks();
> }
> ///////////////////////////////////////////////
> ////////////////// CHANGE DATE OF LAST CHANGE
> ///////////////////////////////////////////////
> function change_update($nb){
> include "config.php";
> $array='<? $myspace=array(';
> for($i=1;$i<=count($myspace);$i++)
> {
> if($i==$nb){
> 
> $myspace[$i]['date']=date("j-M-Y h:i:s A");
> 
> }
> ///**************** PRINT
> $array.='"'.$i.'" => array
> ("owner"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['owner'].'",
> "titre"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['titre'].'",
> "artiste"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['artiste'].'",
> "label"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['label'].'",
> "contact"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['contact'].'",
> "image"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['image'].'",
> "web"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['web'].'",
> "def"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['def'].'",
> "date"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['date'].'",
> "bgcolor"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['bgcolor'].'",
> "bgpic"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['bgpic'].'",
> "guestbook"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['guestbook'].'",
> "friends"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['friends'].'",
> "myownpic"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['myownpic'].'",
> "cropimg"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['cropimg'].'",
> "status"=>"'.$myspace[$i]['status'].'"),
> ';
> }
> $array.=');?>';
> 
> $fp = fopen ("config.php", "w");
> fwrite($fp,$array);
> fclose ($fp);
> //echo '<H4>your change has been updated!</H4><br><a href="myownadmin.php">Back to MyOwnAdmin</a>';
> 
> }
> ///////////////////////////////////////////////
> ////////////////// AFFICHE LAST CHANGE
> ///////////////////////////////////////////////
> function last_change($nb){
> include "config.php";
> $face="/images/unknown.gif";
> $date=array();
> for($i=1;$i<=count($myspace);$i++)
> {
> 
> $date[$i]= strtotime($myspace[$i]['date']);
> 
> }
> arsort($date);
> 
> $max=$nb;
> $i=0;$code='';
> while(list($key2,$val2) = each($date))
> {
> if($myspace[$key2]['image']==""||$myspace[$key2]['image']=="http://") $pic=$face;
> else $pic=$myspace[$key2]['image'];
> if ($myspace[$key2]['status']==1){
> $code.='<tr><td colspan="2">
> <p class="plan_monthly_price" style="padding-left: 5px;"><span class="currency_sign">></span>'.$myspace[$key2]['artiste'].'</p>
> <p class="plan_price_per_month">'.$myspace[$key2]['label'].'</p>
> </tr><tr><td width="110">
> <center><a class="small" href="http://myownspace.fr/'.$key2.'"><img border="0" src="'.$pic.'" width="80" title="'.$myspace[$key2]['titre'].'!">
> <b><br><img border="0" src="images/red_arr.jpg" width="8" height="7"> CHECK NOW!</a></b>
> </center>
> 
> <br><br>
> 
> </td>
> <td width="235" align="left">
> <img src="images/bullet_white.gif" width="9" height="9"> '.$myspace[$key2]['def'].'<br><br>
> </td></tr>';
> 
> $i++;
> if($i>=$max) break;
> }
> }
> return $code;
> }
> 
> /*******************************************************************************
> ///// SHOW ADMIN OPTIONS !
> *****************************************************************************/
> function menu_options($nb){
> $menu2='<b>';
> $menu2.=" <a href=\"/".$nb."\">Go to THIS space</a><br>";
> $menu2.='<a href="/'.$nb.'" rel="gb_page_fs[]" title="click to preview"><img src="http://thumbnailspro.com/thumb.php?url=http://myownspace.fr/'.$nb.'&S=150" border="2" alt="website thumbnails"></a>';
> $menu2.='<br> <a href="myownjpeg.php?go='.$nb.'">MyOwnJPEG rotator</a> <a id="mylink1" href="$myjpeg?width=350" class="betterTip" title="My OWN jpeg rotator">?</a><sub><font color=red>NEW!</font></sub>
> <a href="myownpic.php?go='.$nb.'">MyOwnPicture Album</a> <a id="mylink2" href="$myalbum?width=350" class="betterTip" title="My OWN gallery">?</a>
> <a href="myownfriend.php?go='.$nb.'">MyOwnFriends Manager</a>  <a id="mylink3" href="$myfriend?width=350" class="betterTip" title="My OWN friends">?</a><br>
> <a href="myownblog.php?go='.$nb.'">MyOwnBLOG</a>  <a id="mylink4" href="$myblog?width=350" class="betterTip" title="My OWN blog">?</a>
> <a href="myownascii.php?go='.$nb.'">MyOwnASCII ART Collection</a>  <a id="mylink5" href="$myascii?width=350" class="betterTip" title="My OWN ASCII Art">?</a>
> <a href="myownstat.php?go='.$nb.'">MyOwnSTATISTICS !</a> <a id="mylink6" href="$mystats?width=350" class="betterTip" title="My OWN statistics">?</a>
> <a href="playlist.php?go='.$nb.'">MyOwnMP3!</a> <a id="mylink7" href="$mymp3?width=350" class="betterTip" title="My OWN MP3 playlist">?</a></H4> ';
> $menu2.='</b><hr>';
> return($menu2);
> }
> ?>


I would post the php file but I know how some people feel about that, if I can get this to work then maybe I can make improvements and evenually make my own that is better. But for now I'm learning from free software.


----------

